# Unmalted Wheat



## ColdBeerLuke (31/1/05)

I've read a recipe calling for a small amount (500g) of unmalted wheat.
I was under the impression that grains like barley and wheat where fermentable only after malting.
Is this the case?
What effect does unmalted wheat have and how does it differ from malted wheat?


----------



## dreamboat (31/1/05)

The raw wheat will have to be mashed with a malted grain (barley the most effective) to enable the enzymes from the malted grain to convert the starch in the unmalted grain into sugars.
I'm sure someone will chip in with rest temperatures etc to enable this to work at its best, or cereal mash regimes..... this topic is really bigger than Ben Hur.



dreamboat


----------

